# need help ripping a 2" dowel on a bandsaw



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I need help ripping a 2" dowel on a band saw. The dowel is not perfect size I turned it my self. I figured just running it through the saw would let it twist, I want a reasonably straight cut I am using it for a tool handle. thanks Mike


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

If there is some extra length that can be sacrificed, perhaps attach the end to something flat so it behaves like rectangular stock.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

Use 2 pieces of scrap wood cut to 1 1/2" x 3/4". use masking tape and tape these "Rails" to the sides of the dowel. tape it in multiple places, and use your fence running one of the rails flat against it. this Drawing shows what I'm saying…


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the suggestion that will work thanks


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The best way to do this is to rip your stock while it is square, then temporarily glue it together, then turn it. Of course it is too late for that now. So TaybulSawz suggestion looks good.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

using a piece of ply
run it into the bandsaw halfway against the fence
(at the center size of the dowel)
end flip it so the kerf cut is in front of the blade
and sticky tape it to the table

drive a 4Penny nail in the kerf line 
behind the blade and clip the head

start the dowel cut and catch the dowel kerf cut 
around the nail
this will keep the dowel from 'twisting' 
run it thru completely

voila !
two half dowels


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

use one of these simple techniques the easiest is to just put a couple small spots of hot glue to the dowel glue to a piece of ply and use the fence on your band saw to guide the ply through the band saw to cut in half, then remove the other half off the ply.
#2 idea drill a hole in something like a 2×2 on a drill press to make it nice and straight slip the dowel in the hole and cut the 2×2 to the right length so your splitting the dowel in half on the bandsaw.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Over-thinking this.

Make a "V" groove cradle". Long enough to go to the edges of the saw's table. Sawblade goes right down the bottom of the groove. Clamp this to the table, IF you want, otherwise,just push it along to account for drift.

Push the part along while sliding in the cradle. You Can clamp the far end of the cradle to the table. Press the part down on the cradle as you push it through the cut.

Cradle? Two 45 degree cuts down the center of a 2×4, down on the tablesaw with the blade tilted to 45 degrees. Make one pass, rotate and complete the cut. ...do NOT cut all the way through.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks there is a lot to think about here. I wish I could have cut square but is an off cut from a walnut log I cut up. It was the first log I ever cut for turning blanks and came out a mess so I have to work with what i got. I trimed it on the band saw but but was still no way to center cut to odd.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*Easy Peasy*









If you have a big set of Wooden Parallel Clamps, even better!


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I cut a wedge block an used a small turned piece to test it, worked great but not straight. The cut started in the center of the V but vered to the right, could it be the 2×4 I used my saw cuts straight. hoe do you center the V in the block


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Since you turned it yourself, next time, leave the ends square and you'll be able to just rip it like it was still square. For now, you could take 2 square pieces exactly the same width as the diameter, drill holes and glue them to the ends. The sides of the drill bit will bust out of the sides so use a forstner bit. Then you can run it through the saw as if it was still square.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

didn't thing of leaving square good idea but couldn't in the=is case because it was more trapezoidal and narrower on one end than the other, but that might have worked. I'll have to remember that


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

As long as it is centered within the square at each end it should still cut right down the middle.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I cut a v block and cut a small piece for a smaller handle, but the cut was off center it wont matter in this case but how do you cut an accurate v block. When I cut into the block with the band saw it cut the exact apex of the V butby the end of the cut it is about a 1/16 of and inch off


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

You slide the part being cut along the "V", with the block being held still. You can rotate the block a bit, to allow for the bandsaw's drift. Just start the cut, then slide the part through, riding in the cradle, but leave the cradle alone.

You don't want to cut the V block more than you need to start the cut. Then slide the part through. Afterall, you MIGHT need that cradle for other such cuts.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Leaving a square on the end won't work on very long pieces if the dowel is longer than the distance between the saw blade and the end of the BS table. You would need a flat surface for the dowel to enter the blade and once the flat surface is past the end of the table, you lose the flat support. The V- block (full length) is probably the best way.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Leaving a square on the end won t work on very long pieces if the dowel is longer than the distance between the saw blade and the end of the BS table. You would need a flat surface for the dowel to enter the blade and once the flat surface is past the end of the table, you lose the flat support. The V- block (full length) is probably the best way.
> 
> - MrRon





> Leaving a square on the end won t work on very long pieces if the dowel is longer than the distance between the saw blade and the end of the BS table. You would need a flat surface for the dowel to enter the blade and once the flat surface is past the end of the table, you lose the flat support. The V- block (full length) is probably the best way.
> 
> - MrRon


You could make an auxiliary table top and raise the saw blade up through it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I cut a v block and cut a small piece for a smaller handle, but the cut was off center it wont matter in this case but how do you cut an accurate v block. When I cut into the block with the band saw it cut the exact apex of the V butby the end of the cut it is about a 1/16 of and inch off
> - Karda


Table saw with the blade at 45 degrees. RAS with the blade at 45 degrees. Router with a V-bit. Two rectangular blocks glued perpendicular to each other then rip the bottom flat. Depends on what you got.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Man, I love this site!!!


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thank I'll monkey around with it you guys gave me some ideas


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd clamp it with a wooden handscrew clamp. gives you lateral control and a flat surface to run along the table. As long as you don't cut all the way to the screws.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you have a lot to do, the V block would be my choice. I'd add a splitter just to keep the cut running true. That could be done by adding a second V, upside down, to the first and using the two to mount a wire.

Another way would be my log cutting clamp. I'd add blocks that wouldn't beat the blade to death to the clamps. Using this and your fence, there'd be no problem with the dowels rolling, as they were cut.

The clamp can be seen elsewhere on Lumberjocks at: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/197690


----------

